# Gradziol's Journal - Get Big or Laugh Trying



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi All and WECLOME to my journal.

I have decided to start one on uk-muscle. Been on few similar forums in last few years, had some journals already but needed little bit more confidence (and few years of lifting) to post on something as big as this one 

Hope that by creating this journal will be able to maybe be a little help to somebody in a future and also that by listening to what ppl say in here will help me to achieve my goals in a future (if looking like a fcuking BEAST is a life goal  ).

IMPORTANT NOTICE  : English is my second language, if something I will write in here doesn't make sense, well, I have warned u 

So here it comes!

Few words about myself. I have trained and competed in various Martial Arts over a years (Judo, BJJ, MMA, Boxing, Thai Boxing) but quit it in Jan 2013 due to injuries and life commitments (it was just taking to much time and money and I don't like to do anything half ****d, either give it all or **** it).

I have never been big lad and to add to that competing in U77kg (I am 182cm tall) left with with virtually no muscles (cutting for fights in 4-6 weeks can be extreme).

As I didn't like the way I looked at all around end of 2012 I have started to lift few times a week and soon it became my new obsession (have I mentioned that I am relentless, oh yes I did







).

I have put around 20kg of muscles and fat in 2 years and now (exactly 35 days ago) started a BIG CUT to reach a point where I will be around 8-10% bf. Then I will bulk some more and maybe compete in few years









I have personal online coach, professional bodybuilder, started work with him two months ago and already love it.

Here are starting and actual numbers:

Starting:

Weight: 99kg

Waist: 98cm

Now:

Weight: 93.7kg

Waist: 92cm

Diet:

Proteins: 200g

Carbs: 350g

Fat: 45g

6 meals, last meal without carbs, fat in first and last meals mostly.


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

Few pics to show where I am atm and how I looked in last few years:

January 2013:





Start of reduction (so 35 days ago - 99kg):







Now (from Monday 14/10/2014 - 93.7kg)









Defo need to shave and learn hot to flex and pose  But have all the time in the world for that


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Good luck 

Are you going to be training assisted ?


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

DaveCW said:


> Good luck
> 
> Are you going to be training assisted ?


Thanks 

Not rly, train with my little bro sometimes but mostly on my own (he is bulking atm but we still follow same routine and works wonders for us both, only difference is he doesn't do that much cardio).


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Sunday - 12/10/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 35*

*Back + Traps:*

Wide Grip Pull Ups - 4 x MAX

Super-set: 4x

-Seated Rows - 10x50kg

-One-Arm Dumbbell Row - 10x30kg

T-Bar Rows with Handle - 2 x 10x45kg , 2 x 8x55kg

Super-set: 4x

-Wide-Grip Pulldowns Behind The Neck - 12x45kg

-Underhand Cable Pulldowns - 12x45kg

Shrugs with bar - 2 x 10x120kg , 10x130kg

Shrugs with plates - 3 x 15x25kg

Hyperextensions - 3 x 12

Cardio - 55 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Monday - 13/10/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 36*

*Shoulders + Triceps:*

Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 12x24kg , 2 x 10x26kg , 9x26kg

Super-set: x4

-Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 12x12kg

-Front Plate Raise - 12x15kg

Bent Over Dumbbell Rear Delt Raise - 2 x 10x12kg , 10x14kg , 2 x Drop-set: 8x14kg+8x10kg+8x6kg

Hammerstrength Shoulder Press - 12x50kg , 12x60kg , 12x70kg , 10x80kg , 9x85kg , 7x90kg

Lying Barbell Triceps Extension Behind The Head - 4 x 12x25kg

Triceps Extensions - 12x45kg , 12x50kg , 12x55kg , 12x60kg

Weighted Bench Dips - BWxMAX , BW+10kgxMAX , BW+15kgxMAX , BW+20kgxMAX

Cardio - 55 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Tuesday - 14/10/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 37*

NTD

Cardio - 55 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Wednesday - 15/10/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 38*

*Chest + Biceps:*

Dumbbell Bench Press - 10x30kg , 10x32kg , 8x36kg , 8x38kg

Hammerstrength Chest Press - 12x50kg , 12x57,5kg , 10x65kg , 2(drop-set) x 8x57,5kg+8x40kg+8x25kg

Incline Dumbbell Flyes - 12x16kg , 12x18kg , 10x20kg , 3(drop-set) x 8x18kg+8x14kg+8x10kg

Chest Dips - 5 x 10xBW

Neutral Grip Barbell Curls - 4 x 10x35kg

Standing Biceps Dumbbell Curls - 4 x 10x14kg , 2(drop-set) x 8x14kg+8x8kg

Concentration Curls - 3 x 10x12kg

Hammer Curls - 2 x 10x18kg

Cardio - 55 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Thursday - 16/10/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 39*

*Back + Traps:*

Wide Grip Pull Ups - 4 x MAX

Seated Rows - 4 x 12x50kg

One-Arm Dumbbell Row - 5 x 12x24kg

T-Bar Rows with Handle - 4 x 10x45kg

Super-set: 3x

-Wide-Grip Pulldowns Behind The Neck - 12x45kg

-Underhand Cable Pulldowns - 12x45kg

Shrugs with bar - 2 x 10x120kg , 10x130kg

Shrugs with plates - 3 x 15x25kg

Hyperextensions - 3 x 12

Cardio - 55 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Friday - 17/10/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 40*

*Shoulders + Triceps:*

Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 12x22kg , 10x22kg , 10x24kg , 9x26kg

Super-set: x4

-Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 12x12kg

-Front Plate Raise - 12x15kg

Bent Over Dumbbell Rear Delt Raise - 2 x 12x12kg , 10x14kg , 2 x Drop-set: 8x14kg+8x10kg+8x6kg

Hammerstrength Shoulder Press - 12x60kg , 12x70kg , 2 x 10x80kg , 10x80kg , 7x85kg

Lying Barbell Triceps Extension Behind The Head - 2 x 12x25kg , 2 x 10x30kg

Triceps Extensions - 12x40kg , 2 x 12x45kg , 12x50kg

Weighted Bench Dips - 4xMAX

No cardio as I am ****ed today, need some rest.


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

Update as I am going abroad for 4 days and will have limited access to internet.

Weight: 91.6kg

Waist: 88cm

Around 8kg in 6 weeks. 14 more to go


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Wednesday - 22/10/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 45*

*
Chest + Biceps:*

Dumbbell Bench Press - 8x30kg , 8x32kg , 8x34kg , 8x36kg , 8x38kg

Hammerstrength Chest Press - 12x50kg , 12x57,5kg , 10x65kg , 2(drop-set) x 8x65kg+8x45kg+8x30kg

Incline Dumbbell Flyes - 12x18kg , 10x20kg , 10x22kg , 2(drop-set) x 8x22kg+8x16kg+8x10kg

Chest Dips - 4 x 10xBW

Standing Biceps Dumbbell Curls - 12x14kg , 10x16kg , 2 x 8x18kg , 2(drop-set) x 7x16kg+7x12kg+7x8kg

Concentration Curls - 3 x 10x12kg

Hammer Curls - 8x18kg , 2 x 8x20kg

Cable Curls (2 x drop-set) - 10x40kg+10x30kg+10x20kg

Cardio - 55 min

Been abroad for 4 days so no gym, a lot of vodka (being polish and becoming Godfather in Poland includes a ****load of that) weight this morning showed 93kg but think its mostly water as controlled a diet for last few days.

Training been awesome after few days rest, pumped like ****ing Hulk, cant wait for tomorrow back workout


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Thursday - 23/10/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 46*

*Back + Traps:*

Wide Grip Pull Ups - 4 x MAX

Seated Rows - 2 x 12x50kg , 2 x 10x57,5kg

One-Arm Dumbbell Row - 2 x 12x26kg , 2 x 10x28kg

T-Bar Rows with Handle - 2 x 12x40kg , 2 x 10x45kg

Super-set: 3x

-Wide-Grip Pulldowns Behind The Neck - 10x40kg

-Underhand Cable Pulldowns - 10x40kg

Shrugs with bar - 3 x 10x120kg

Shrugs with plates - 3 x 15x25kg

Hyperextensions - 3 x 12

Cardio - 55 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Friday - 24/10/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 47*

*Shoulders + Triceps:*

Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 12x22kg , 10x24kg , 10x26kg , 10x28kg , 10x30kg

Super-set: x4

-Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 12x12kg

-Front Plate Raise - 12x15kg

Bent Over Dumbbell Rear Delt Raise - 2 x 12x12kg , 10x14kg , 2 x Drop-set: 8x14kg+8x10kg+8x6kg

Hammerstrength Shoulder Press - 12x60kg , 12x70kg , 12x80kg , 12x90kg , 10x100kg

Lying Barbell Triceps Extension Behind The Head - 2 x 10x30kg

Triceps Extensions (rope) - 4 x 12x25kg

Triceps Extensions (bar) - 12x35kg , 12x40kg , 12x45kg , 2x(dropset) 10x50kg+10x40kg+10c30kg

Weighted Bench Dips - 4 x 15xBW+15kg

Cardio - 30 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Sunday - 26/10/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 49*

*Legs:*

Sited Leg Extension - 4 x 12x40kg , 20x25kg

Leg Press - 2 x 12x150kg , 2 x 12x170kg , 2 x 10x190kg

Front Squats - 5 x 10x50kg

Lunges - 4 x 8x28kg

Lying Leg Curls - 3 x 12x40kg , 2 x 12x45kk

Seated Calf Raises - 20x25kg , 4 x 15x30kg

Cardio - 50 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Monday - 27/10/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 50*

*Chest + Biceps:*

Dumbbell Bench Press - 2 x 8x34kg , 8x36kg , 8x38kg , 6x42kg

Hammerstrength Chest Press - 12x50kg , 12x57,5kg , 12x65kg , 2(drop-set) x 8x65kg+8x45kg+12x30kg

Incline Dumbbell Flyes - 12x18kg , 10x20kg , 10x24kg , (drop-set) x 8x20kg+8x16kg+8x12kg

Chest Dips - 4 x 10xBW

Standing Biceps Dumbbell Curls - 12x14kg , 4 x 10x16kg , 2(drop-set) x 7x16kg+7x12kg+7x8kg

Concentration Curls - 2 x 10x12kg

Cardio - 40 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Wednesday - 29/10/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 52*

*
Back + Traps:*

Wide Grip Pull Ups - 4 x MAX

Seated Rows - 12x70kg , 12x80kg , 12x90kg , 12x100kg

One-Arm Dumbbell Row - 4 x 12x26kg

T-Bar Rows with Handle - 2 x 12x40kg , 10x45kg , 10x50kg

Super-set: 4x

-Wide-Grip Pulldowns Behind The Neck - 12x40kg

-Underhand Cable Pulldowns - 12x40kg

Shrugs with bar - 12x110kg , 10x130kg , 10x140kg

Shrugs with plates - 3 x 15x25kg

Hyperextensions - 3 x 12

Cardio - 50 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Thursday - 30/10/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 53*

*Shoulders + Triceps:*

Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 2 x 10x22kg , 2 x 10x26kg , 10x28kg

Super-set: x4

-Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 12x12kg

-Front Plate Raise - 12x15kg

Bent Over Dumbbell Rear Delt Raise - 2 x 12x12kg , 10x14kg , Drop-set: 8x14kg+8x8kg

Hammerstrength Shoulder Press - 12x60kg , 12x70kg , 12x80kg , 10x90kg

Lying Barbell Triceps Extension Behind The Head - 3 x 10x35kg

Triceps Extensions (rope) - 4 x 12x25kg

Triceps Extensions (bar) - 3 x 12x45kg , Drop-set: 10x45kg+10x35kg+10x25kg

Weighted Bench Dips - 4 x 20xBW

Cardio - 50 min

Cut carbs on Monday and can actually see how it impact on my last three workouts, especially with 30-45 sec rest between sets. But nothing is for free, will not get where I want to be with ****ing hands in my pockets so will have to go through that somehow


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Friday - 31/10/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 54*

*Legs:*

Sited Leg Extension - 2 x 12x40kg , 2 x 12x45kg , 12x50kg

Leg Press - 2 x 12x150kg , 2 x 12x170kg , 10x200kg (paused on top, legs destroyed)

Front Squats - 10x20kg , 10x30kg , 10x40kg , 2 x 10x50kg

Lunges - 4 x 8x28kg

Lying Leg Curls - 3 x 12x40kg , 2 x 12x45kg

Seated Calf Raises - 15x20kg , 2 x 15x30kg , 2x15x40kg

Cardio - 30 min

Wight in the morning: 90,5kg (almost 10 kg lost already)

Carbs reloading on Sunday, cant ****ing wait


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Saturday - 01/11/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 55*

*
*

*Chest + Biceps:*

Dumbbell Bench Press - 8x34kg , 8x36kg , 8x38kg , 8x42kg , 6x46kg

Hammerstrength Chest Press - 12x50kg , 12x57,5kg , 12x65kg , 2(drop-set) x 8x65kg+8x45kg+10x30kg

Incline Dumbbell Flyes - 12x18kg , 12x20kg , 12x22kg , 10x24kg , 2x(drop-set) x 10x22kg+10x16kg

Chest Dips - 5 x 10xBW

Standing Biceps Dumbbell Curls - 12x14kg , 12x16kg , 12x18kg , 10x20kg , 8x22kg , 6x24kg

Concentration Curls - 12x12kg , 11x12kg , 9x12kg

Standing Biceps Cable Curls - 2 x 12x35kg , 2x(drop-set) x 10x40kg+10x30kg+10x20kg


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Sunday - 02/11/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 56*

*Back + Traps:*

Wide Grip Pull Ups - 4 x MAX

Deadlift - 8x60kg , 8x80kg , 8x100kg , 6x120kg , 4x140kg

One-Arm Dumbbell Row - 4 x 12x26kg

Seated Rows - 2 x 12x80kg , 12x90kg , 10x100kg , 10x110kg

Super-set: 4x

-Wide-Grip Pulldowns Behind The Neck - 10x40kg

-Underhand Cable Pulldowns - 10x40kg

Shrugs with bar - 12x100kg , 10x120kg , 10x130kg

Shrugs with plates - 3 x 15x25kg

Hyperextensions - 3 x 12

Cardio - 30 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Monday - 03/11/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 57*

*
Shoulders + Triceps:*

Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 10x22kg , 10x24kg , 10x26kg , 9x28kg , 8x30kg

Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 12x12kg , 2 x 12x14kg

Super-set: x2

-Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 12x12kg

-Front Plate Raise - 12x15kg

Bent Over Dumbbell Rear Delt Raise - 3 x 12x14kg

Reverse Machine Flyes (drop-sets) - 2 x 10x45kg+10x30kg+15x15kg

Hammerstrength Shoulder Press - 12x70kg , 3 x 10x80kg , 8x90kg

Lying Barbell Triceps Extension Behind The Head - 3 x 10x35kg , 10x40kg

Triceps Extensions (rope) - 3 x 12x25kg

Triceps Extensions (bar) - 3 x 12x45kg , Drop-set: 10x45kg+10x35kg+15x25kg

Weighted Bench Dips - 3 x 20xBW+15kg

Cardio - 50 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Tuesday - 04/11/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 58*

*Legs:*

Sited Leg Extension - 12x40kg , 2 x 12x45kg , 2 x 10x50kg

Leg Press - 2 x 12x150kg , 2 x 12x170kg , 10x190kg

ASG Squats - 10x40kg , 8x50kg , 8x60kg , 8x70kg , 8x80kg

Lunges - 4 x 8x28kg

Lying Leg Curls - 3 x 12x40kg , 3 x 12x45kg

Seated Calf Raises - 20x20kg , 2 x 15x30kg , 2x12x40kg

Cardio - 50 min

7th training day. Over-training is a myth!!!


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Thursday - 06/11/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 60*

*Chest + Biceps:*

Dumbbell Bench Press - 10x34kg , 8x36kg , 8x38kg , 8x42kg , 6x46kg

Hammerstrength Chest Press - 12x50kg , 12x57,5kg , 12x65kg , 2(drop-set) x 8x65kg+8x45kg+10x30kg

Incline Dumbbell Flyes - 12x18kg , 12x20kg , 12x22kg , 10x24kg

Chest Dips - 5 x 10xBW

Standing Biceps Dumbbell Curls - 12x14kg , 12x16kg , 10x18kg , 9x20kg , 8x22kg , 8x24kg

Concentration Curls - 3 x 10x12kg

Standing Biceps Cable Curls - 12x35kg , 12x40kg , 12x45kg , 12x50kg , 2x(drop-set) x 10x45kg+10x35kg+15x25kg

Cardio - 30 minut


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks Gd mate keep it up

Well done


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

reza85 said:


> Looks Gd mate keep it up
> 
> Well done


Thanks mate  :beer:


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Friday - 07/11/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 61*

*Back + Traps:*

Wide Grip Pull Ups - 4 x MAX

One-Arm Dumbbell Row - 5 x 10x26kg

T-Bar Row with Handle - 10x40kg , 2 x 10x45kg , 10x50kg

Seated Rows - 12x70kg , 12x80kg , 2 x 12x90kg

Super-set: 4x

-Wide-Grip Pulldowns Behind The Neck - 10x40kg

-Underhand Cable Pulldowns - 10x40kg

Deadlift - 8x80kg , 8x90kg , 8x100kg

Shrugs with bar - 12x110kg , 10x130kg , 10x140kg

Shrugs with plates - 3 x 15x25kg

Hyperextensions - 3 x 12

Cardio - 45 min

Get myself a pair of this bad boys and must say that lifting shoes r worth every penny. Used it twice and love how stable my position is for every lift.

View attachment 161111


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Saturday - 08/11/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 62*

*Shoulders + Triceps:*

Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 10x24kg , 10x26kg , 10x28kg , 10x30kg , 5x34kg

Super-set: x4

-Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 12x12kg

-Front Plate Raise - 12x15kg

Bent Over Dumbbell Rear Delt Raise - 12x12kg , 2 x 12x14kg , 10x16kg

Hammerstrength Shoulder Press - 12x70kg , 2 x 12x80kg , 9x90kg

Lying Barbell Triceps Extension Behind The Head - 4 x 12x35kg

Triceps Extensions (rope) - 12x25kg , 3 x 10x30kg

Triceps Extensions (bar) - 12x45kg , 12x50kg , 2x10x55kg , Drop-set: 10x50kg+10x40kg+10x30kg+20x20kg

Cardio - 30 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Sunday - 09/11/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 63*

*Legs:*

Sited Leg Extension - 12x40kg , 2 x 12x45kg , 2 x 10x50kg

ASG Squats - 10x40kg , 8x60kg , 8x80kg , 6x90kg , 2 x 8x75kg

Leg Press - 3 x 10x150kg , 10x170kg

Lunges - 4 x 8x28kg

Lying Leg Curls - 3 x 12x40kg , 3 x 12x45kg

Seated Calf Raises - 2 x 20x30kg , 2 x 15x40kg , 2 x 20x30kg

Cardio - 20 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Monday - 10/11/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 64*

*Chest + Biceps:*

Dumbbell Bench Press - 2 x 8x36kg , 8x38kg , 8x42kg , 8x46kg

Hammerstrength Chest Press - 12x50kg , 12x55kg , 12x60kg , 10x65kg

Butterfly - 15x57,5kgkg , 15x65kg , 12x72,5kg , 2(drop-set) x 10x72,5kg+8x57,5kg+12x45kg

Chest Dips - 5 x 10xBW

Standing Biceps Dumbbell Curls - 4 x 12x14kg , 2(drop-set) x 8x16kg+8x12kg+10x8kg

Concentration Curls - 3 x 10x10kg

Standing Biceps Cable Curls - 12x40kg , 12x45kg , 12x50kg , 12x55kg

Cardio - 30 min


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

gradziol said:


> Thanks
> 
> Not rly, train with my little bro sometimes but mostly on my own (he is bulking atm but we still follow same routine and works wonders for us both, only difference is he doesn't do that much cardio).


Think he means are you taking steroids, not is someone assisting you.


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

sen said:


> Think he means are you taking steroids, not is someone assisting you.


****, u r right  English being second language can be tricky sometimes 

Yes, I am assisted, actually on:

Test P - 100mg eod

Tren A - 100mg eod

Mast P - 100mg eod (just added today)

Clen - 120mcg ed

T3 - 50mcg ed

Change Clen with ECA every 3 weeks (will do 120 till end of this week and switch).


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Tuesday - 11/11/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 65*

*Back + Traps:*

Wide Grip Pull Ups - 4 x MAX

One-Arm Dumbbell Row - 12x26kg , 3 x 10x28kg

Seated Cable Rows - 12x50kg , 2 x 12x57,5kg , 10x65kg , 10x72,5kg

Hammerstrength Iso Rows - 4 x 10x80kg

Super-set: 3x

-Wide-Grip Pulldowns Behind The Neck - 12x40kg , 10x45kg , 10x50kg

-Underhand Cable Pulldowns - 12x40kg , 10x45kg , 10x50kg

Shrugs with bar - 12x110kg , 10x120kg , 10x130kg

Shrugs with plates - 3 x 15x25kg

Hyperextensions - 3 x 12

Cardio - 45 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Wednesday - 12/11/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 66*

*Shoulders + Triceps:*

Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 12x24kg , 10x26kg , 10x28kg , 10x30kg

Super-set: x4

-Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 10x14kg

-Front Plate Raise - 12x15kg

Bent Over Dumbbell Rear Delt Raise - 4 x 12x14kg , drop-set 10x14kg+10x10kg

Hammerstrength Shoulder Press - 12x70kg , 2 x 12x80kg , 10x90kg

Scull Crashers - 4 x 12x35kg

Triceps Extensions (rope) - 3 x 12x30kg , 10x35kg

Triceps Extensions (bar) - 12x40kg , 12x45kg , 12x50kg , 12x55kg , 10x60kg

Cardio - 40 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Thursday - 13/11/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 67*

*Legs:*

Sited Leg Extension - 12x40kg , 2 x 12x45kg , 2 x 12x50kg

ASG Squats - 12x50kg , 2 x 10x60kg , 2 x 10x70kg , 10x80kg

Lunges - 5 x 8x28kg

Sited Leg Extension - 2 x 20x30kg

Lying Leg Curls - 3 x 12x40kg , 3 x 12x45kg

Seated Calf Raises - 20x30kg , 2 x 12x40kg , 2 x 12x50kg

Cardio - 20 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Saturday - 15/11/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 69*

*Chest + Biceps:*

Dumbbell Bench Press - 2 x 8x34kg , 2 x 8x38kg

Hammerstrength Chest Press - 12x50kg , 12x57,5kg , 12x65kg , 10x72,5kg , drop: 10x65kg+10x45kg+10x30kg

Incline Chest Flyes - 12x18kgkg , 3 x 10x20kg , drop: 10x18kg+10x14kg+10x10kg

Chest Dips - 5 x 10xBW

Standing Biceps Dumbbell Curls - 3 x 12x14kg , 10x16kg

Standing Biceps Cable Curls - 15x35kg , 12x40kg , 12x45kg , 12x50kg , 12x55kg

Concentration Curls - 3 x 10x10kg

Cardio - 30 minut


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Sunday - 16/11/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 70!!!*

*Back + Traps:*

Wide Grip Pull Ups - 4 x MAX

One-Arm Dumbbell Row - 3 x 10x28kg , 2 x 10x30kg

Seated Cable Rows - 10x50kg , 10x57,5kg , 10x65kg , 10x72,5kg , 10x80kg

Deadlifts - 4 x 10x80kg

Super-set: 4x

-Wide-Grip Pulldowns Behind The Neck - 12x40kg , 2 x 10x45kg , 10x50kg

-Underhand Cable Pulldowns - 12x40kg , 2 x 10x45kg , 10x50kg

Shrugs with bar - 12x110kg , 10x120kg , 10x130kg

Shrugs with plates - 3 x 15x25kg

Hyperextensions - 3 x 12

Cardio - 20 min

Cut is half way through, lost around 10kg already, will add some pics tomorrow (if anyone even comes here and read it :confused1:  ), now time to realod carbs and chill


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Monday - 17/11/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 71*

*Shoulders + Triceps:*

Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 12x24kg , 12x26kg , 10x28kg , 10x30kg

Super-set: x4

-Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 12x14kg

-Front Plate Raise - 12x15kg

Bent Over Dumbbell Rear Delt Raise - 2 x 12x14kg , 2 x 12x16kg

Hammerstrength Shoulder Press - 12x70kg , 2 x 12x80kg , 10x90kg

Scull Crashers - 4 x 12x35kg

Triceps Extensions (rope) - 4 x 12x30kg

Triceps Extensions (bar) - 12x45kg , 12x50kg , 12x55kg , 12x60kg

Weighted Bench Dips - 20x15kg , 2x 20x25kg

Cardio - 50 min

Progress pics:

View attachment 161673


View attachment 161674


View attachment 161675


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Tuesday - 18/11/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 72*

*Legs:*

Sited Leg Extension - 12x40kg , 2 x 12x45kg , 2 x 12x50kg

ASG Squats - 10x60kg , 2 x 10x70kg , 2 x 8x80kg , 8x90kg , 4x100kg

Lunges - 4 x 8x32kg

Lying Leg Curls - 2 x 12x40kg , 2 x 12x45kg , 2 x 10x50kg

Seated Calf Raises - 20x30kg , 3 x 12x45kg , 2 x 10x50kg

Cardio - 50 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Wednesday - 19/11/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 73*

*Chest + Biceps:*

Dumbbell Bench Press - 2 x 8x34kg , 2 x 8x38kg

Hammerstrength Chest Press - 12x50kg , 12x57,5kg , 12x65kg , 10x72,5kg , 8x80kg

Incline Chest Flyes - 3 x 12x18kgkg , 3 x 10x20kg

Chest Dips - 5 x 10xBW

Standing Biceps Dumbbell Curls - 2 x 12x16kg , 2 x 10x18kg , 7x20kg

Standing Biceps Cable Curls - 3 x 12x45kg , 2 x drop-set: 10x45kg+10x35kg+10x25kg

Concentration Curls - 3 x 10x10kg

ABS super-sets x 3

Cardio - 50 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Saturday - 22/11/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 76*

*Back + Traps:*

Wide Grip Pull Ups - 4 x MAX

One-Arm Dumbbell Row - 3 x 10x28kg , 2 x 10x30kg

Seated Cable Rows - 12x50kg , 12x57,5kg , 12x65kg , 12x72,5kg , 10x80kg

Deadlifts - 3 x 10x100kg

Super-set: 4x

-Wide-Grip Pulldowns Behind The Neck - 4 x 10x45kg

-Underhand Cable Pulldowns - 4 x 10x45kg

Shrugs with bar - 2 x 12x120kg , 10x130kg

Shrugs with plates - 3 x 20x25kg

Hyperextensions - 3 x 12

Cardio - 20 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Sunday - 23/11/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 77*

*Shoulders + Triceps:*

Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 2 x 12x24kg , 2 x 12x26kg , 10x28kg

Super-set: x4

-Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 12x14kg

-Front Plate Raise - 12x15kg

Bent Over Dumbbell Rear Delt Raise - 2 x 12x14kg , 12x16kg , drop: 10x16kg+10x12kg+10x8kg

Hammerstrength Shoulder Press - 2 x 12x70kg , 2 x 12x80kg , 10x90kg

Scull Crashers - 4 x 12x35kg

Triceps Extensions (rope) - 4 x 12x30kg

Triceps Extensions (bar) - 15x45kg , drop: 12x50kg+12x40kg+12x30kg

Weighted Bench Dips - 3 x MAXx25kg

Cardio - 30 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Monday - 24/11/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 78*

*Legs:*

Sited Leg Extension - 12x40kg , 12x45kg , 12x50kg , 12x55kg

ASG Squats - 10x60kg , 2 x 10x70kg , 2 x 8x80kg , 10x90kg , 6x100kg

Lunges - 5 x 8x32kg

Romanian Deadlifts from step - 5 x 12x45kg

Seated Calf Raises - 20x30kg , 5 x 12x40kg

Cardio - 40 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Wednesday - 26/11/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 80*

*
Back + Traps:*

Wide Grip Pull Ups - 3 x MAX

One-Arm Dumbbell Row - 3 x 12x28kg , 2 x 10x30kg

Seated Cable Rows with T-bar- 6 x 12x57,5kg

Deadlifts - 2 x 10x80kg , 10x100kg

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown - 3 x 12x45kg , 12x50kg , 12x57,5kg , 12x65kg , 10x72,5kg

Shrugs with plates - 3 x 20x25kg

Hyperextensions - 3 x 12xBW+5kg

Cardio - 50 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Thursday - 27/11/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 81*

*Shoulders + Triceps:*

Machine Shoulder (Military) Press - 12x55kg , 12x62,5kg , 12x70kg , 12x77,5kgkg , 10x85kg , 10x92,5kg

Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 4 x 12x14kg

Super-set: x4

-Bent Over Dumbbell Rear Delt Raise - 12x14kg

-Front Plate Raise - 12x15kg

Hammerstrength Shoulder Press - 4 x MAXx80kg

Scull Crashers - 2 x 12x35kg , 2 x 10x40kg

Triceps Extensions (rope) - 4 x 12x30kg

Triceps Extensions (bar) - 4 x MAXx45kg , MAXx50kg , MAXx55kg

Cardio - 45 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Friday - 28/11/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 82*

*Chest + Biceps:*

Dumbbell Bench Press - 2 x 10x34kg , 2 x 8x38kg , 8x42kg

Hammerstrength Chest Press - 3 x 12x65kg , 10x72,5kg , drop: 10x65kg+MAXx45kg+MAXx30kg

Machine Flyes - 12x75kg , 12x82,5kg , 2 x MAXx90kg

Chest Dips - 13xBW , 3 x 12xBW , 10xBW

Standing Biceps Dumbbell Curls - 12x14kg , 12x16kg , 12x18kg , 10x20kg

Standing Biceps Cable Curls - 2 x 15x45kg , 2 x MAXx50kg

Concentration Curls - 3 x 10x10kg

Cardio - 20 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Saturday - 29/11/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 83*

*
*

*Back + Traps:*

Wide Grip Pull Ups - 4 x MAX

One-Arm Dumbbell Row - 12x28kg , 12x30kg , 10x32kg , 10x34kg

Seated Cable Rows with T-bar- 2 x 12x50kg , 2 x 10x57,5kg , 10x65kg

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown - 4 x 12x65kg

Shrugs with bar - 12x110kg , 11x130kg , 10x140kg

Shrugs with plates - 3 x 20x25kg

Hyperextensions - 3 x 12xBW

Cardio - 30 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Sunday - 30/11/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 84*

*Shoulders + Triceps:*

Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 12x24kg , 12x26kg , 11x28kg , 10x30kg

Super-set: x4

- Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 12x14kg , 3 x 12x16kg

- Front Plate Raise - 4 x 12x15kg

Bent Over Dumbbell Rear Delt Raise - 12x14kg , 2 x 12x16kg , 2 x drop: 10x16kg+10x12kg

Upright Barbell Rows - 3 x 12x30kg

Hammerstrength Shoulder Press - 2 x MAXx80kg , MAXx90kg

Scull Crashers - 2 x 12x35kg , 2 x 10x40kg

Triceps Extensions (rope) - 4 x 12x30kg

Triceps Extensions (bar) - 3 x MAXx55kg , drop: MAXx55kg+MAXx45kg+MAXx35kg

Cardio - 35 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Monday - 01/12/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 85*

*Legs:*

Sited Leg Extension - 12x40kg , 2 x 12x45kg , 12x50kg

ASG Squats - 10x60kg , 10x70kg , 2 x 10x80kg , 10x90kg , 7x100kg

Lunges - 3 x 8x32kg , 8x36kg

Lying Hamstrings Curl (single-leg) - 12x20kg , 2 x 12x25kg , 10x30kg

Super-set x 3:

- Romanian Deadlifts from step - 3 x 12x40kg

- ASG Squats - 3 x 12x40kg

Seated Calf Raises - 20x30kg , 3 x 15x45kg

Cardio - 45 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Tuesday - 02/12/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 86*

*Chest + Biceps:*

Dumbbell Bench Press - 2 x 10x34kg , 2 x 8x38kg , 8x42kg

Hammerstrength Chest Press - 2 x 12x65kg , 10x72,5kg , drop: 10x65kg+MAXx45kg

Incline Flyes - 2 x 10x18kg , 8x22kg

Chest Dips - 4 x 12xBW , 10xBW

Machine Flyes - MAXx75kg , MAXx82,5kg , MAXx90kg

Standing Biceps Dumbbell Curls - 3 x 10x18kg

Standing Biceps Cable Curls - 4 x 12x45kg , drop: 10x45kg+10x35kg+MAXx25kg

Concentration Curls - 2 x 10x10kg

Cardio - 40 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Wednesday - 03/12/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 87*

*Back + Traps:*

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown (warm-up)- 12x35kg , 12x40kg , 12x45kg , 12x50kg

Wide Grip Pull Ups - 4 x MAX

One-Arm Dumbbell Row - 12x30kg , 3x12x30kg

Seated Cable Rows with T-bar- 3 x 12x50kg , 2 x 12x57,5kg , 10x65kg , 10x72,5kg

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown - 12x57,5kg , 12x65kg , 10x72,5kg , 10x85kg

Shrugs with bar - 12x100kg , 12x120kg , 10x140kg , 8x150kg

Shrugs with plates - 3 x 20x25kg

Hyperextensions - 3 x 12xBW

Cardio - 50 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Thursday - 04/12/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 88*

*
Shoulders + Triceps:*

Machine Shoulder (Military) Press - 12x60kg , 12x67,5kg , 12x75kg , 12x82,5kg , 10x90kg

Super-set: x4

- Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 4 x 12x14kg

- Front Plate Raise - 4 x 12x15kg

Bent Over Dumbbell Rear Delt Raise - 2 x 12x14kg , 2 x 12x16kg

Hammerstrength Shoulder Press - 2 x MAXx80kg , MAXx90kg

Face Pulls - 4 x MAXx35kg

Scull Crashers - 4 x 12x35kg

Triceps Extensions (rope) - 3 x 12x30kg

Triceps Extensions (bar) - 3 x MAXx50kg

Weighted Bench Dips - 3 x MAXxBW+15kg

Cardio - 50 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Sunday - 07/12/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 91*

*Legs:*

Sited Leg Extension - 12x45kg , 3 x 12x50kg

ASG Squats - 3 x 10x70kg , 2 x 10x80kg , 8x90kg , 7x100kg , 5x110kg

Lunges - 4 x 8x32kg

Lying Hamstrings Curl (single-leg) - 3 x 12x20kg , 2 x 10x25kg

Super-set x 3:

- Romanian Deadlifts from step - 3 x 12x45kg

- ASG Squats - 3 x 12x25kg

Seated Calf Raises - 4 x 12x50kg

Cardio - 45 min


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Making some good progress buddy, nice!


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Really good profess mate!! In! What macros ? Or the ones you listed on op


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

HDU said:


> Really good profess mate!! In! What macros ? Or the ones you listed on op


At the moment:

P: 200g

C: 250g

F: 45g

Wight from yesterday morning 88.7kg, waist 84cm.

Progress pic from yesterday:

View attachment 162715


This week started Clen (120mcg ed) and added Winstrol (50mg ed) to the "mix". So atm I am on:

Test P 100mg eod

Tren A 100mg eod

Mast 100mg eod

Proviron 50mg ed

Winstrol 50mg ed

T3 50mcg ed

Clen 120mcg ed

**** it costs fortune to get lean


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Monday - 08/12/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 92*

*Chest + Biceps:*

Dumbbell Bench Press - 2 x 10x34kg , 2 x 8x38kg , 6x42kg

Hammerstrength Chest Press - 3 x 10x65kg

Incline Flyes - 2 x 12x18kg , 12x20kg , 10x22kg , drop: 10x20kg+MAXx14kg

Chest Dips - 5 x 12xBW

Machine Flyes - MAXx75kg , MAXx82,5kg

Standing Biceps Dumbbell Curls - 3 x 12x16kg

Standing Biceps Cable Curls - 4 x 12x40kg , drop x 2: 10x40kg+10x30kg+MAXx20kg

Concentration Curls - 2 x 10x10kg

Cardio - 50 minut


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Tuesday - 09/12/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 93*

*
Back + Traps:*

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown (warm-up)- 12x35kg , 12x40kg , 12x45kg

Wide Grip Pull Ups - 4 x MAX

One-Arm Dumbbell Row - 12 x 28kg , 2 x 10x30kg , 10x34kg

Seated Cable Rows with T-bar- 3 x 12x50kg , 2 x 12x57,5kg , 10x65kg , 10x72,5kg

Super-set: 4x

-Wide-Grip Pulldowns Behind The Neck - 4 x 10x45kg

-Underhand Cable Pulldowns - 4 x 10x45kg

Shrugs with bar - 12x110kg , 10x130kg , 10x150kg

Shrugs with plates - 3 x 20x25kg

Hyperextensions - 3 x 12xBW

Cardio - 40 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Wednesday - 10/12/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 94*

*Shoulders + Triceps:*

Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 12x24kg , 12x26kg , 2 x 12x28kg , 10x30kg

Super-set: x4

- Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 3 x 12x14kg , 10x16kg

- Front Plate Raise - 4 x 10x20kg

Bent Over Dumbbell Rear Delt Raise - 12x14kg , 3 x 12x16kg

Hammerstrength Shoulder Press - 2 x MAXx80kg , MAXx90kg , MAXx100kg

Scull Crashers - 2 x 12x35kg , 2x10x40kg

Triceps Extensions (rope) - 3 x 12x30kg

Triceps Extensions (bar) - 3 x MAXx50kg

Weighted Bench Dips - 3 x MAXxBW+15kg

Cardio - 30 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Thursday - 11/12/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 95*

*Legs:*

Sited Leg Extension - 12x45kg , 2 x 12x50kg , 12x57,5kg

Front Squats - 10x50kg , 10x60kg , 10x70kg

ATG Squats - 10x60kg , 10x70kg , 10x80kg , 8x90kg , 6x100kg

Lunges - 4 x 8x32kg

Lying Hamstrings Curl (single-leg) - 3 x 12x20kg , 2 x 10x25kg

Super-set x 4:

- Romanian Deadlifts - 4 x 10x45kg

- ATG Squats - 4 x 10x45kg

Seated Calf Raises - 4 x 12x50kg

Cardio - 50 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Friday - 12/12/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 96*

*Chest + Biceps:*

Dumbbell Bench Press - 2 x 10x34kg , 2 x 8x38kg

Hammerstrength Incline Chest Press - 12x50kg , 12x57,5kg , 12x65kg , 10x72,5kg , 10x80kg

Incline Flyes - 12x18kg , 12x20kg , 10x22kg , drop x 2: 10x20kg+MAXx14kg

Chest Dips - 4 x 12xBW

Standing Biceps Dumbbell Curls - 4 x 10x16kg

Standing Biceps Cable Curls (Narrow Grip) - 3 x MAXx40kg

Concentration Curls - 2 x 10x10kg

Cardio - 20 min

Morning form check:

Weight: 87,8kg

Waist: 82,5 cm

Carbs reloading tomorrow (600 grams) so happy days


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Saturday - 13/12/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 97*

*Back + Traps:*

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown (warm-up)- 12x35kg , 12x40kg , 12x45kg

Wide Grip Pull Ups - 4 x MAX

One-Arm Dumbbell Row - 12 x 30kg , 2 x 10x30kg , 2 x 10x34kg

Seated Cable Rows with T-bar- 12x50kg , 12x57,5kg , 10x65kg , 10x72,5kg

Deadlift - 2 x 8x100kg , 6x120kg

Super-set: 3x

-Wide-Grip Pulldowns Behind The Neck - 3 x 10x45kg

-Underhand Cable Pulldowns - 3 x 10x40kg

Shrugs with bar - 10x120kg , 10x140kg , 8x150kg

Shrugs with plates - 3 x 20x25kg

Hyperextensions - 3 x 12xBW

Cardio - 40 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Sunday - 14/12/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 98*

*
Shoulders + Triceps:*

Seated Machine Shoulder Press - 12x75kg , 3 x 12x82,5kg , 10x90kg

Super-set: x4

- Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 4 x 12x14kg

- Front Plate Raise - 4 x 12x15kg

Bent Over Dumbbell Rear Delt Raise - 12x14kg , 4 x 12x16kg

Hammerstrength Shoulder Press - 3 x MAXx80kg

Scull Crashers - 2 x 12x35kg , 2x10x40kg

Triceps Extensions (rope) - 3 x 12x30kg

Triceps Extensions (bar) - 4 x MAXx50kg

Cardio - 40 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Tuesday - 16/12/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 100*

*Chest + Biceps:*

Dumbbell Bench Press - 2 x 10x34kg , 3 x 8x38kg

Hammerstrength Incline Chest Press - 12x57,5kg , 10x65kg , 8x72,5kg , drop x 2: 10x65+10x45kg+10x30kg

Machine Flyes - 4 x 12x75kg

Chest Dips - 5 x 12xBW

Standing Biceps Dumbbell Curls - 4 x 10x16kg

Standing Biceps Cable Curls (Narrow Grip) - 3 x MAXx40kg

Standing Biceps Dumbbell Hammer Curls - 2 x MAXx18kg

Concentration Curls - 2 x 10x10kg

Cardio - 50 min


----------



## Wez2014 (Nov 24, 2014)

looking good pal following this


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

Starting carb rotation from today. So it goes like:

Day 1 - 400g over 5 meals (0g in last meal)

Day 2 - 40g pre-workout (oats)

Day 3 - 200g over 2 pre-workout and 1 post-workout meals

I am scared to death of Day 2 but **** it, last 40 days of my BIG CUT so have to grow a pair and just go through it somehow.


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Wednesday - 17/12/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 101*

*Back + Traps:*

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown (warm-up)- 12x35kg , 12x40kg , 12x45kg

Wide Grip Pull Ups - 4 x MAX

One-Arm Dumbbell Row - 2 x 12 x 30kg , 2 x 10x32kg , 10x34kg

Seated Cable Rows with T-bar- 12x57,5kg , 12x65kg , 12x72,5kg , 10x80kg

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown - 2 x 12x60kg , 4 x 12x70kg

Shrugs with bar - 6 x 15x100kg

Hyperextensions - 3 x 12xBW

Cardio - 60 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Thursday - 18/12/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 102*

*
*

*Shoulders + Triceps:*

Seated Machine Shoulder Press - 12x60kg , 12x67,5kg , 12x75kg , 12x82,5kg , 10x90kg

Super-set: x4

- Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 4 x 12x14kg

- Front Plate Raise - 4 x 12x15kg

Bent Over Dumbbell Rear Delt Raise - 5 x 12x16kg

Hammerstrength Shoulder Press - 4 x MAXx80kg

Scull Crashers - 2 x 12x35kg , 2x10x40kg

Triceps Extensions (rope) - 3 x 12x30kg

Triceps Extensions (bar) - 5 x MAXx50kg

Cardio - 60 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Friday - 19/12/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 103*

*Legs:*

Sited Leg Extension - 12x45kg , 2 x 12x50kg , 12x57,5kg

Back Squats - 10x60kg , 2 x 10x70kg , 2 x 10x80kg , 8x90kg , 6x100kg

Front Squats - 4 x 10x60kg

Lunges - 3 x 8x32kg

Lying Hamstrings Curl (single-leg) - 5 x 12x20kg (very slow negative phase, burned as motherfcuker)

Seated Calf Raises - 15x40kg , 15x45kg , 2x 12x50kg , 12x55kg

Cardio - 60 min

Start to feel joints, Winny kicking in then  Still managed 12 sets of squats so happy


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Sunday - 21/12/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 105*

*Chest + Biceps:*

Dumbbell Bench Press - 2 x 10x34kg , 2 x 8x38kg , 6x42kg

Hammerstrength Incline Chest Press - 12x57,5kg , 12x65kg , 11x72,5kg , drop: 10x65+10x45kg+10x30kg

Machine Flyes - 3 x 12x75kg , drop: 10x75kg+10x50kg+10x30kg

Chest Dips - 5 x 12xBW

Standing Biceps Dumbbell Curls - 4 x 10x16kg

Standing Biceps Cable Curls - 4 x MAXx45kg

Concentration Curls - 2 x 10x10kg

Cardio - 30 min

Little form check:

View attachment 163268


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Monday - 22/12/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 106*

*Back + Traps:*

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown (warm-up)- 2 x 12x40kg

Wide Grip Pull Ups - 4 x MAX

One-Arm Dumbbell Row - 4 x 12x28kg

Seated Cable Rows with T-bar- 4 x 12x57,5kg

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown - 4 x 12x70kg

Super-set:

- Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown - 3 x 10x57,5kg

- Seated Cable Rows with T-bar- 3 x 10x50kg

Shrugs with bar - 3 x 15x100kg , 3 x 20x80kg

Hyperextensions - 3 x 12xBW

Cardio - 45 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Tuesday - 23/12/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 107*

*
Shoulders + Triceps:*

Hammerstrength Shoulder Press - 12x70kg , 2 x 12x80kg , 12x90kg , 10x90kg

Super-set: x4

- Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 4 x 12x14kg

- Front Plate Raise - 4 x 12x15kg

Bent Over Dumbbell Rear Delt Raise - 3 x 12x16kg , 2 x drop: 10x14kg+10x10kg

Seated Machine Shoulder Press - 12x60kg , 12x67,5kg , 12x75kg , 12x82,5kg

Scull Crashers - 12x35kg , 2 x 12x37,5kg , 12x40kg

Triceps Extensions (rope) - 3 x 12x30kg

Triceps Extensions (bar) - 3 x MAXx50kg , 2 x drop: 10x50kg+10x40kg+10x30kg

Cardio - 60 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Friday - 26/12/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 110*

*Chest + Biceps:*

Dumbbell Bench Press - 2 x 10x34kg , 2 x 8x38kg

Hammerstrength Incline Chest Press - 12x57,5kg , 12x65kg , 10x72,5kg , 2 x drop: 10x65+10x45kg+10x30kg

Machine Flyes - 4 x 12x75kg

Chest Dips - 5 x 12xBW

Standing Biceps Dumbbell Curls - 4 x 10x16kg

Standing Biceps Cable Curls - 4 x MAXx45kg

Cardio - 50 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Sunday - 28/12/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 112*

*Shoulders + Triceps:*

Seated Machine Shoulder Press - 12x75kg , 2 x 12x82,5kg , 2xMAXx90kg

Super-set: x4

- Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 4 x 12x14kg

- Front Plate Raise - 4 x 12x15kg

Bent Over Dumbbell Rear Delt Raise - 4 x 12x16kg

Hammerstrength Shoulder Press - 12x70kg , 12x80kg , 12x90kg , 8x100kg

Scull Crashers - 12x35kg , 3 x 12x40kg

Triceps Extensions (rope) - 3 x 12x30kg

Triceps Extensions (bar) - 3 x MAXx50kg

Cardio - 60 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Monday - 29/12/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 113*

*Back + Traps:*

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown (warm-up)- 3 x 12x40kg

Wide Grip Pull Ups - 4 x MAX

One-Arm Dumbbell Row - 4 x 12x30kg

Seated Cable Rows with T-bar- 2 x 12x50kg , 2 x 12x57,5kg , 2x10x65kg

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown - 3 x 12x70kg , drop one bar x5 to failure

Shrugs with bar - 3 x 15x100kg , 3 x 20x80kg

Hyperextensions - 3 x 12xBW

Cardio - 60 min

Sauna and jacuzzi after workout  Day off so needed to relax a bit


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Tuesday - 30/12/2014 - BIG CUT - DAY 114*

*
Legs:*

Sited Leg Extension - 12x40kg , 12x45kg , 3 x 10x50kg

Back Squats - 2 x 10x60kg , 2 x 8x80kg , 8x100kg , 5x100kg

Front Squats - 4 x 10x60kg

Lunges - 2 x 8x32kg

Lying Hamstrings Curl (single-leg) - 2 x 12x20kg , 2 x 12x25kg , 8x30kg

Seated Calf Raises - 2 x 15x45kg , 2 x 12x55kg , 20x35kg

Cardio - 60 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Thursday - 01/01/2015 - BIG CUT - DAY 116*

*Chest + Biceps:*

Dumbbell Bench Press - 2 x 12x30kg , 2 x 10x34kg

Super-set x 4:

- Hammerstrength Incline Chest Press - 4 x 12x50kg

- Machine Flyes - 4 x 10x65kg

Hammerstrength Incline Chest Press - 3 x 12x57,5kg , drop: 10x50kg+10x40kg+10x30kg

Chest Dips - 4 x 10xBW

Standing Biceps Dumbbell Curls - 5 x 10x16kg

Standing Biceps Cable Curls - 5 x MAXx45kg

Cardio - 40 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Friday - 02/01/2015 - BIG CUT - DAY 117*

*
Back + Traps:*

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown (warm-up)- 3 x 12x40kg

Wide Grip Pull Ups - 4 x MAX

Seated Cable Rows with T-bar- 2 x 12x50kg , 2 x 12x57,5kg , 2x10x65kg

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown - 3 x 12x65kg , drop - 10x65kg+10x50kg+10x35kg

Super-set:

- Hammerstrength Iso Rows (wide) - 3 x 10x60kg

- Hammerstrength Iso Rows (close grip) - 3 x 10x60kg

Shrugs with bar - 2 x 15x100kg , 12x110kg , 12x120kg , 10x130kg

Hyperextensions - 3 x 12xBW

Cardio - 20 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Saturday - 03/01/2015 - BIG CUT - DAY 118*

*Shoulders + Triceps:*

Seated Machine Shoulder Press - 2 x 12x75kg , 2 x 12x82,5kg , 10x90kg

Super-set: x4

- Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 4 x 12x14kg

- Front Plate Raise - 4 x 12x15kg

Bent Over Dumbbell Rear Delt Raise - 3 x 12x16kg

Hammerstrength Shoulder Press - 12x70kg , 12x80kg , 12x90kg

Face pulls - 2 x 15x40kg

Scull Crashers - 12x35kg , 3 x 12x40kg

Triceps Extensions (rope) - 3 x 12x30kg

Triceps Extensions (bar) - 3 x MAXx50kg

Cardio - 60 min


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

What brand are your lifting shoes ?

And well done great progress :thumb:


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

DaveCW said:


> What brand are your lifting shoes ?
> 
> And well done great progress :thumb:


Inov-8 Homepage Trail, Road and Fitness Footwear

Inov8 - link above

And thanks mate


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Sunday - 04/01/2015 - BIG CUT - DAY 119*

*Legs:*

Sited Leg Extension - 2 x 12x40kg , 12x45kg , 12x50kg

Back Squats - 2 x 10x60kg , 2 x 10x70kg

Front Squats - 3 x 10x60kg , 10x70kg

Lunges - 4 x 8x32kg

Lying Hamstrings Curl (single-leg) - 2 x 12x20kg , 2 x 12x25kg , 8x30kg

Seated Calf Raises - 2 x 15x45kg , 2 x 12x55kg , 20x35kg

Cardio - 30 min

Light workout due to right knee pain, also during curls had nastiest crump in left quad in ages, hurt as fcuk  But done minimum so happy.


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Monday - 05/01/2015 - BIG CUT - DAY 120*

*Chest + Biceps:*

Dumbbell Bench Press - 10x30kg , 10x32kg , 10x34kg , 10x36kg

Hammerstrength Incline Chest Press - 12x50kg , 12x57,5kg , 12x65kg , drop: 10x65kg+10x40kg+10x35kg

Super-set x 4:

- Hammerstrength Chest Press - 4 x 12x50kg

- Machine Flyes - 4 x 10x65kg

Chest Dips - 4 x 10xBW

Standing Biceps Dumbbell Curls - 5 x 10x16kg

Standing Biceps Cable Curls - 4 x MAXx45kg

Barbel "21s" - 2 x 21x25kg

Cardio - 60 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Tuesday - 06/01/2015 - BIG CUT - DAY 121*

*Back + Traps:*

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown (warm-up)- 3 x 12x45kg

Wide Grip Pull Ups - 4 x MAX

Seated Cable Rows with T-bar- 2 x 12x50kg , 2 x 12x57,5kg , 10x65kg , 10x72,5kg

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown - 12x70kg , 12x80kg , 2 x 10x90kg , 10x100kg , 8x110kg

Super-set:

- Hammerstrength Iso Rows (wide) - 2 x 10x70kg , 10x80kg

- Hammerstrength Iso Rows (close grip) - 2 x 10x70kg , 10x80kg

Shrugs with bar - 12x110kg , 12x120kg , 10x130kg , 10x140kg , 2 x 15x100kg

Hyperextensions - 3 x 12xBW

Cardio - 40 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Wednesday - 07/01/2015 - BIG CUT - DAY 122*

*
*

*Shoulders + Triceps:*

Seated Machine Shoulder Press - 2 x 12x75kg , 2 x 12x82,5kg , 10x90kg

Super-set: x4

- Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 4 x 12x14kg

- Front Plate Raise - 4 x 12x15kg

Bent Over Dumbbell Rear Delt Raise - 4 x 12x16kg

Hammerstrength Shoulder Press - 2 x 12x70kg , 12x80kg , 10x90kg

Standing Dumbbell Triceps Extension - 3 x 10x25kg

Triceps Extensions (rope) - 2 x 12x30kg , 12x35kg

Triceps Extensions (bar) - 2 x MAXx50kg , 2 x drop: 10x50kg+10x40kg+10x30kg

Super set x2:

- Scull Crashers - 2 x 10x35kg

- Close Grip Bench - 2 x 12x35kg

Cardio - 60 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Thursday - 08/01/2015 - BIG CUT - DAY 123*

*Legs:*

Sited Leg Extension - 3 x 12x40kg , 12x45kg , 12x50kg

Front Squats - 12x50kg , 10x60kg , 10x65kg , 10x70kg , 10x80kg , 8x85kg

Lunges - 4 x 8x32kg

Lying Hamstrings Curl (single-leg) - 2 x 12x20kg , 2 x 12x25kg

Super-set x2:

- Romanian Deadlift - 2 x 12x45kg

- ATG Back Squats - 2 x 12x25kg

Seated Calf Raises - 2 x 15x45kg , 2 x 12x50kg

Cardio - 50 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Friday - 09/01/2015 - BIG CUT - DAY 124*

*Chest + Biceps:*

Dumbbell Bench Press - 12x32kg , 2 x 10x36kg , 10x38kg

Hammerstrength Incline Chest Press - 12x57,5kg , 12x65kg , 10x72,5kg , 10x80kg

Super-set x 3:

- Hammerstrength Chest Press - 3 x 12x57,5kg

- Machine Flyes - 3 x 12x65kg

Chest Dips - 2 x 12xBW , 11xBW , 10xBW

Standing Biceps Dumbbell Curls - 2 x 12x16kg , 2 x 10x18kg , 2 x 6x22kg

Standing Biceps Cable Curls - 3 x MAXx45kg

Cardio - 30 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Saturday - 10/01/2015 - BIG CUT - DAY 125*

*
*

*Back + Traps:*

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown (warm-up)- 3 x 12x45kg

Wide Grip Pull Ups - 4 x MAX

Seated Cable Rows with T-bar - 12x50kg , 12x57,5kg , 12x65kg , 12x72,5kg , 10x80kg

Bent over dumbell rows - 12x28kg , 12x30kg , 10x34kg

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown - 12x70kg , 12x80kg , 10x90kg

Super-set x3:

- Hammerstrength Iso Rows (wide) - 10x60kg , 10x70kg , 10x80kg

- Hammerstrength Iso Rows (close grip) - 10x60kg , 10x70kg , 10x80kg

Shrugs with bar - 12x110kg , 12x120kg , 10x130kg , 10x140kg , 15x100kg

Hyperextensions - 3 x 12xBW

Cardio - 30 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Sunday - 11/01/2015 - BIG CUT - DAY 126*

*Shoulders + Triceps:*

Hammerstrength Shoulder Press - 12x70kg , 12x80kg , 12x90kg , 10x100kg , 8x110kg

Super-set: x4

- Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 4 x 12x14kg

- Front Plate Raise - 4 x 12x15kg

Bent Over Dumbbell Rear Delt Raise - 4 x 12x16kg

Seated Machine Shoulder Press - 2 x drop: 10x60kg+10x52,5kg+10x45kg

Skull Crushers - 12x35kg , 12x40kg , 12x45kg , 10x45kg

Triceps Extensions (rope) - 3 x 12x30kg

Triceps Extensions (bar) - 2 x MAXx50kg

Weighted Bench Dip (legs high) - 3 x 15xBW+20kg

Cardio - 30 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Monday - 12/01/2015 - BIG CUT - DAY 127*

*Legs:*

Sited Leg Extension - 12x35kg , 12x40kg , 12x45kg , 12x50kg

Front Squats - 12x50kg , 2 x 10x60kg , 2 x 10x70kg , 8x80kg , 6x90kg

Lunges - 4 x 8x32kg

Lying Hamstrings Curl - 12x35kg , 12x40kg , 12x45kg , 12x50kg

Super-set x2:

- Romanian Deadlift - 2 x 10x60kg

- ATG Back Squats - 2 x 10x40kg

Seated Calf Raises - 15x40kg , 12x45kg , 2 x 12x50kg

Cardio - 60 min

Last week, pick form (and pictures) on Sunday. Sodium and water upped today, carbs on 200g, rest the same. Last 60 minutes cardio, from tomorrow only 20-25 minutes!!!


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Tuesday - 13/01/2015 - BIG CUT - DAY 128*

*Chest + Biceps:*

Dumbbell Bench Press - 2 x 10x34kg , 2 x 8x38kg

Hammerstrength Incline Chest Press - 12x50kg , 12x57,5kg , 12x65kg , 10x72,5kg , 10x80kg

Machine Flyes - 2 x 12x65kg , 12x72,5kg , 12x80kg

Chest Dips - 4 x 12xBW

Standing Biceps Dumbbell Curls - 2 x 10x18kg , 2 x 8x20kg

Standing Biceps Cable Curls - 4 x MAXx50kg

Cardio - 30 min

Fast workout (40 minutes), last cardio before Sunday, carbs at 200g, sodium up, water at 10 litres, tomorrow without a gym and cardio (first time for ages) so will just relax and chill.


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Thursday - 15/01/2015 - BIG CUT - DAY 130*

*FBW (no Legs):*

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown (warm-up)- 2 x 12x40kg

Wide Grip Pull Ups - 3 x MAX

Bend Over Dumbbell Rows - 10x28kg , 2x10x30kg

Seated Cable Rows with T-bar- 3 x 10x65kg

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown - 2 x 12x70kg , 12x80kg , 2 x 10x90kg , 10x100kg , 8x110kg

Dumbbell Bench Press - 3 x 10x34kg

Hammerstrength Chest Press - 3 x 12x70kg

Machine Flyes - 12x65kg , 12x72,5kg , 12x80kg

Chest Dips - 2 x 10xBW

Hammerstrength Shoulder Press - 3 x 10x82,5kg

Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 3 x 12x14kg

Bent Over Dumbbell Rear Delt Raise - 3 x 10x16kg

Front Plate Raise - 12x15kg , 10x20kg

Skull Crushers - 12x35kg , 2 x 12x40kg

Triceps Extensions (rope) - 3 x 12x30kg

Triceps Extensions (bar) - 2 x MAXx50kg

Standing Biceps Dumbbell Curls - 3 x 10x16kg

Standing Biceps Cable Curls - 3 x 10x50kg

Concentration Curls - 2 x 10x10kg

ABS x 3


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Friday - 16/01/2015 - BIG CUT - DAY 131*

*Full Upper Body Workout:*

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown (warm-up)- 2 x 12x40kg

Wide Grip Pull Ups - 3 x MAX

Bend Over Dumbbell Rows - 10x28kg , 2x10x30kg

Seated Cable Rows with T-bar- 3 x 10x65kg

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown - 2 x 12x70kg

Hammerstrength Chest Press - 7 x 12x70kg

Chest Dips - 3 x 10xBW

Machine Flyes - 15x65kg , 12x72,5kg

Hammerstrength Shoulder Press - 3 x 10x75kg

Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 3 x 12x14kg

Bent Over Dumbbell Rear Delt Raise - 2 x 10x16kg

Front Plate Raise - 2 x 12x15kg

Triceps Extensions (bar) - 4 x 10x45kg

Triceps Extensions (rope) - 4 x 10x30kg

Standing Biceps Dumbbell Curls - 4 x 10x16kg

Standing Biceps Cable Curls - 4 x 10x50kg


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

133 days of hard work and here are the results  Now will have to put some mass on top of that first will have around 10k calories tonight, mostly from VERY dirty foods


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

Comparison picture after 133 days of cutting:

View attachment 164676


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Tuesday - 20/01/2015*

*
Chest + Biceps:*

Dumbbell Bench Press - 2 x 10x34kg , 2 x 8x38kg

Hammerstrength Chest Press - 12x57,5kg , 12x65kg , 10x72,5kg , 10x80kg

Machine Flyes - 12x65kg , 2 x 12x72,5kg , 12x80kg

Chest Dips - 4 x 12xBW

Standing Biceps Dumbbell Curls - 2 x 12x16kg , 8x18kg , 8x20kg

Standing Biceps Cable Curls - 5 x MAXx50kg

Cardio - 60 minut

Reverse diet so:

Proteins - 200g

Carbs - 200g (split before and after workout)

Fats - 45g

Still on:

Tren/Prop/Mast 100mg eod

Priviron 50mg ed

T3 50mcg ed


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Wednesday - 21/01/2015*

*Back + Traps:*

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown (warm-up)- 2 x 12x45kg

Wide Grip Pull Ups - 5 x MAX

Bent over barbell rows - 2 x 12x70kg , 2 x 12x80kg

Seated Cable Rows with T-bar - 12x50kg , 12x57,5kg , 10x72,5kg

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown - 12x70kg , 12x80kg , 10x90kg

Super-set x3:

- Hammerstrength Iso Rows (wide) - 10x60kg , 10x70kg , 10x80kg

- Hammerstrength Iso Rows (close grip) - 10x60kg , 10x70kg , 10x80kg

Shrugs with bar - 4 x 10x120kg

Shrugs with plates - 2 x 20x25kg

Hyperextensions - 3 x 12xBW

Cardio - 50 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Thursday - 22/01/2015*

*Shoulders + Triceps:*

Hammerstrength Shoulder Press - 12x70kg , 3 x 12x80kg , 10x90kg

Super-set x4:

- Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 4 x 12x14kg

- Front Plate Raise - 4 x 12x15kg

Bent Over Dumbbell Rear Delt Raise - 3 x 10x16kg

Seated Machine Shoulder Press - 12x57,5kg , 12x65kg , 12x72,5kg

Super-set x3:

- Skull Crushers - 3 x 10x35kg

- Close Grip Bench - 3 x 10x35kg

Triceps Extensions (rope) - 12x30kg , 2 x 12x35kg

Triceps Extensions (bar) - 12x45kg , 12x50kg , drop: 10x50kg+10x40kg+30kg(MAX)

Cardio - 30 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Friday - 23/01/2015*

*
Legs:*

Sited Leg Extension - 12x40kg , 12x45kg , 12x50kg , 12x55kg

Front Squats - 12x50kg , 10x60kg , 3 x 10x70kg , 6x80kg

Lunges - 4 x 10x32kg

Lying Hamstrings Curl - 12x35kg , 12x40kg , 12x45kg , 12x50kg

Seated Calf Raises - 4 x 15x50kg


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Sunday - 25/01/2015*

*
Chest + Biceps:*

Dumbbell Bench Press - 10x34kg , 10x36kg , 10x38kg , 8x40kg , 8x42kg

Super-set x 4:

Incline Hammerstrength Chest Press - 12x60kg , 3 x 10x70

Cable Crossover - 3 x 12x20kg , 12x25kg

Hammerstrength Chest Press - 2 x 10x87,5kg , drop: 10x80kg+10x65kg+50kg(MAX)

Chest Dips - 4 x 12xBW

Standing Biceps Dumbbell Curls - 2 x 12x16kg , 10x18kg , 8x20kg

Standing Biceps Cable Curls - 4 x MAXx50kg

Standing "21" with bar - 2 x 21x25kg

Cardio - 30 min


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Insane progress mate.


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

HDU said:


> Insane progress mate.


Thanks dude  But...

View attachment 165026


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Monday - 26/01/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*Back + Traps:*

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown (warm-up)- 2 x 12x45kg

Wide Grip Pull Ups - 4 x MAX

Bent over dumbbell rows - 12x28kg , 12x30kg , 10x34kg

Bent over barbell rows - 12x60kg , 10x80kg , 10x90kg , 10x100kg

Seated Cable Rows with T-bar - 12x57,5kg , 12x65kg , 10x72,5kg

Behind the Neck Pulldown - 12x50kg , 12x57,5kg , 10x65kg

Super-set x4:

- Hammerstrength Iso Rows (wide) - 10x50kg , 10x60kg , 10x70kg , 10x80kg

- Hammerstrength Iso Rows (close grip) - 10x50kg , 10x60kg , 10x70kg , 10x80kg

Shrugs with bar - 4 x 10x120kg

Hyperextensions - 3 x 12xBW

Cardio - 50 min

Diet changes:

Proteins (same): 200g

Carbs (upped 40g pre and post workout): 280g

Fats (same): 45g

Gear (for next 4 weeks, then Tren/Anadrol out and NPP in):

Test Prop - 100mg eod

Tren Ace - 140mg eod

Anadrol - 50mg ed

Test Enan - 250mg e5d

T3 - 50mcg ed (but tapering down over next 4 weeks)

Tranings:

Same split but reducing cardio every week.


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Wednesday - 28/01/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*
Shoulders + Triceps:*

Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 12x24kg , 12x26kg , 10x28kg , 10x30kg

Super-set x4:

- Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 2 x 12x14kg , 2 x 12x16kg

- Front Plate Raise - 4 x 12x15kg

Bent Over Dumbbell Rear Delt Raise - 2 x 10x16kg , 10x18kg

Seated Machine Shoulder Press - 12x70kg , 12x80kg , 10x90kg , 8x100kg

Skull Crushers - 3 x 12x45kg

Triceps Extensions (rope) - 2 x 12x35kg , drop: 10x35kg+10x30kg+10x25kg

Triceps Extensions (bar) - 3 x MAXx50kg

Cardio - 50 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Thursday - 29/01/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*Legs:*

Front Squats - 12x50kg , 2 x 10x60kg , 2 x 10x70kg , 8x80kg

Lunges - 4 x 10x36kg

Sited Leg Extension - 3 x 12x50kg , MAXx25kg

Lying Hamstrings Curl - 12x40kg , 12x45kg , 12x50kg , 10x55kg

Seated Calf Raises - 20x45kg , 15x50kg , 2 x 12x55kg

Cardio - 50 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Friday - 30/01/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*
*

*Chest + Biceps:*

Dumbbell Bench Press - 10x36kg , 10x38kg , 10x42kg , 8x44kg

Hammerstrength Chest Press - 12x65kg , 12x80kg , 2 x 10x87,5kg

Machine Flyes - 12x72,5kg , 2 x 12x80kg , drop: 10x80kg+10x65kg+MAXx50kg

Chest Dips - 4 x 12xBW

Standing Biceps Dumbbell Curls - 12x16kg , 2 x 10x18kg , 9x20kg

Standing Biceps Cable Curls - 3 x MAXx55kg , drop: MAXx55kg+MAXx45kg+MAXx35kg

Cardio - 50 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Saturday - 31/01/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*Back + Traps:*

Wide Grip Pull Ups - 4 x MAX

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown - 4 x MAXx72,5kg

Bent over barbell rows - 12x70kg , 2 x 10x80kg , 10x90kg

Seated Cable Rows with T-bar - 12x65kg , 10x72,5kg , 10x80kg

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown - 2 x 12x70kg , drop: 10x70kg+10x50kg+10x30kg

Super-set x3:

- Hammerstrength Iso Rows (wide) - 2 x 10x70kg , 10x90kg

- Hammerstrength Iso Rows (close grip) - 2 x 10x70kg , 10x90kg

Shrugs with bar - 4 x MAXx120kg

Hyperextensions - 3 x 12xBW

Weight after 2 weeks of reverse diet 91kg (+4kg) so all ok, just some water and glycogen. Carbs reloading now, tomorrow will be good day 

View attachment 165264


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Sunday - 01/02/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*
Shoulders + Triceps:*

Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 12x26kg , 11x28kg , 9x30kg , 10x30kg

Super-set x4:

- Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 12x14kg , 3 x 12x16kg

- Front Plate Raise - 4 x 12x15kg

Bent Over Dumbbell Rear Delt Raise - 2 x 12x16kg , 2 x 12x18kg

Seated Machine Shoulder Press - 12x70kg , 12x80kg , 12x90kg , drop: 10x90kg+10x60kg+10x40kg

Skull Crushers - 12x35kg , 12x40kg , 12x45kg , 10x50kg

Super-set x 3:

Triceps Extensions (rope) - 2 x 12x35kg , 12x40kg

Bend Over Cable Extension (rope) - 2 x 12x35kg , 12x40kg

Triceps Extensions (bar) - 3 x MAXx60kg

Cardio - 50 min

Carbs reloading, YEAH BABE!!!


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Monday - 02/02/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*Chest + Biceps:*

Bench Press - 12x80kg , 2 x 10x90kg , 7x100kg

Incline Hammerstrength Chest Press - 12x60kg , 12x70kg , 10x80kg

Low Cable Crossover - 4 x 12x20kg

Chest Dips - 3 x 12xBW

Standing Biceps Dumbbell Curls - 4 x 10x16kg

Standing Biceps Cable Curls - 15x45kg , 15x50kg , 15x55kg , MAXx60kg

Dumbbell Preacher Curls - 2 x 12x14kg , 12x16kg


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Tuesday - 03/02/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*Back + Traps:*

Bent over barbell rows - 12x80kg , 2 x 12x90kg , 10x100kg

Seated Cable Rows with T-bar - 12x57,5kg , 12x65kg , 10x72,5kg , 10x80kg

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown - 12x65kg , 12x72,5kg , 12x80kg , 10x87,5kg

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown Behind the Neck - 4 x 12x57,5kg

Super-set x2:

- Hammerstrength Iso Rows (wide) - 2 x 10x70kg

- Hammerstrength Iso Rows (close grip) - 2 x 10x70kg

Shrugs with plates - 4 x 20x50(2x25)kg

Hyperextensions - 3 x 12xBW

Cardio - 45 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Wednesday - 04/02/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*Shoulders + Triceps:*

Leverage Shoulder Press - 2 x 12x70kg , 12x80kg , 12x90kg , 10x100kg , 8x105kg

Super-set x4:

- Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 12x14kg , 3 x 12x16kg

- Front Plate Raise - 4 x 12x15kg

Bent Over Dumbbell Rear Delt Raise - 12x16kg , 3 x 12x18kg

Seated Machine Shoulder Press - 12x70kg , 12x80kg , 12x90kg

Super-set x 3:

- Skull Crushers - 3 x 12x35kg

- Close-Grip Barbell Bench Press - 3 x 12x35kg

Super-set x 3:

Triceps Extensions (rope) - 2 x 12x35kg , 12x40kg

Bend Over Cable Extension (rope) - 2 x 12x35kg , 12x40kg

Triceps Extensions (bar) - 3 x MAXx50kg , drop: MAxx50kg+MAXx40kg+MAXx20kg

Cardio - 45 min


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

Really impressive progress :thumbup1:


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

BaronSamedii said:


> Really impressive progress :thumbup1:


Thanks mate, every single good word gives me wings  Motivation level is high with this one


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Thursday - 05/02/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*Legs:*

Front Squats - 2 x 10x60kg , 2 x 10x70kg , 8x80kg , 6x90kg

Lunges - 4 x 10x36kg

Sited Leg Extension - 3 x 12x40kg

Lying Hamstrings Curl - 12x40kg , 12x45kg , 2 x 12x50kg , 10x55kg

Seated Calf Raises - 20x45kg , 15x50kg , 2 x 12x55kg

Cardio - 45 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Friday - 06/02/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*Chest + Biceps:*

Dumbbell Bench Press - 12x36kg , 12x38kg , 10x40kg , 8x42kg

Hammerstrength Chest Press - 12x60kg , 12x70kg , 12x80kg

Low Cable Crossover - 3 x 12x20kg

High Cable Crossover - 3 x 12x25kg

Incline Hammerstrength Chest Press - 12x50kg , 10x60kg , 8x70kg

Standing Biceps Dumbbell Curls - 12x16kg , 3 x 10x16kg

Super-set:

- Dumbbell Preacher Curls - 3 x 12x14kg

- Standing Hammer Curls - 3 x 10x16kg

Standing Biceps Cable Curls - 3 x MAXx50g


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

Form check 3 weeks into reverse diet.

Weight 93kg (+6kg)

View attachment 165656
View attachment 165657


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Sunday - 08/02/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*Back + Traps:*

Wide Grip Pull-ups - 4xMAX

Super-set x 4:

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown - 12x45kg , 12x50kg , 12x57,5kg , 12x65kg

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown Behind the Neck - 4 x 10x40kg

Super-set x 3:

- Bent over dumbbell rows - 10x26kg , 2 x 10x28kg

- Bent over barbell rows - 3 x 10x50kg

Seated Cable Rows with T-bar - 4 x 12x57,5kg

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown - 2 x 12x75kg , drop: 10x75kg+MAXx60kg+MAXx40kg

Shrugs with plates - 15x70kg , 12x90kg , 10x110kg , 8x130kg , 2 x 15x70kg

Hyperextensions - 3 x 12xBW

Cardio - 45 min

_______________


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Monday - 09/02/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*Shoulders + Triceps:*

Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 12x26kg , 12x28kg , 11x32kg , 9x34kg

Super-set x4:

- Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 12x14kg , 3 x 12x16kg

- Front Plate Raise - 4 x 12x15kg

Bent Over Dumbbell Rear Delt Raise - 12x16kg , 2 x 12x18kg , 10x20kg

Seated Machine Shoulder Press - 2 x 12x90kg , 12x97,5kg , 10x105kg

Skull Crushers - 3 x 12x45kg , 10x50kg

Super-set x 3:

- Triceps Extensions (rope) - 12x35kg , 2 x 12x40kg

- Bend Over Cable Extension (rope) - 12x35kg , 2 x MAXx40kg

Triceps Extensions (bar) - 2 x MAXx50kg

High Legs Triceps Bench Dips - 2 x MAXxBW

Diet for this week +40g carbs (so 320g ed)

Cardio down to 4x45 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Thursday - 12/02/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*Chest + Biceps:*

Dumbbell Bench Press - 12x36kg , 12x38kg , 10x42kg , 8x44kg , 6x46kg

Incline Hammerstrength Chest Press - 12x50kg , 12x60kg , 10x70kg , 8x80kg

High Cable Crossover - 12x20kg , 2 x 12x25kg , 12x30kg

Super-set x 3:

- Hammerstrength Chest Press - 3 x 12x65kg

- Machine Flyes - 3 x 12x67,5kg

Standing Biceps Dumbbell Curls - 12x16kg , 11x18kg , 10x20kg

Standing Biceps Cable Curls - 6 x MAXx45g

Cardio - 45 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Friday - 13/02/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*Back + Traps:*

Wide Grip Pull-ups - 4xMAX

Bent over dumbbell rows - 12x30kg , 12x32kg , 12x34kg , 10x38kg

Super-set x 3:

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown - 3 x 10x65kg

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown Behind the Neck - 3 x 10x45kg

Super-set x 3:

- Underhand Cable Pulldowns - 3 x 10x50kg

- Hammerstrength Iso Row - 3 x 10x70kg

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown - 3 x MAXx70kg

Shrugs with bar - 12x70kg , 2 x 12x110kg , 20x70kg

Hyperextensions - 3 x 12xBW

Cardio - 45 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Saturday - 14/02/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*
*

*Shoulders + Triceps:*

Seated Machine Shoulder Press - 12x70kg , 12x80kg , 2 x 10x90kg , 10x100kg

Super-set x4:

- Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 4 x 12x16kg

- Front Plate Raise - 4 x 12x15kg

Bent Over Dumbbell Rear Delt Raise - 3 x 12x18kg

Standing Military Press - 3 x 8x50kg

Super-set x3:

- Skull Crushers - 3 x 12x35kg

- Narrow Grip Bench Press - 3 x 12x35kg

Super-set x 3:

- Triceps Extensions (rope) - 10x30kg , 10x35kg , 10x40kg

- Bend Over Cable Extension (rope) - 12x30kg , 12x35kg , 12x40kg

Triceps Extensions (bar) - 2 x MAXx50kg

Cardio - 45 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Sunday - 15/02/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*Legs:*

Back Squats - 10x70kg , 10x80kg , 10x90kg , 7x100kg , 4x110kg

Front Squats - 10x60kg , 10x70kg , 8x80kg

Lunges - 4 x 10x36kg (each leg)

Lying Hamstrings Curl - 12x45kg , 3 x 12x50kg

Sited Leg Extension - 2 x MAXx35kg

Seated Calf Raises - 20x35kg , 3 x 12x50kg

Cardio - 45 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Monday - 16/02/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*Chest + Biceps:*

Dumbbell Bench Press - 12x38kg , 10x42kg , 8x46kg , 6x50kg

Incline Hammerstrength Chest Press - 2 x 12x60kg , 10x70kg , 8x80kg

High Cable Crossover - 12x20kg , 2 x 12x25kg , 12x30kg

Super-set x 2:

- Hammerstrength Chest Press - 2 x 10x65kg

- Machine Flyes - 2 x 12x67,5kg

Standing Biceps Dumbbell Curls - 12x16kg , 3 x 10x16kg

Standing Biceps Cable Curls - 3 x MAXx45g

Concentration curls - 2 x 12x10kg , 12x12kg

Cardio - 40 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Tuesday - 17/02/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*
Back + Traps:*

Wide Grip Pull-ups - 5xMAX

Wide Grip Seated Cable Rows - 4 x 12x65kg

Bent over dumbbell rows - 3 x 12x30kg

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown - 3 x 12x75kg , 2 x drop: 10x75kg+10x60kg+10x45kg

Super-set x 3:

- Straight-Arm Pulldown - 3 x 12x50kg

- Bent Over Cable Row With Palms In - 3 x 12x65kg

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown (machine) - 12x70kg , 12x80kg , 10x90kg , 10x100kg

Shrugs with bar - 4 x 15x100kg

Hyperextensions - 3 x 12xBW


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Wednesday - 18/02/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*Legs:*

Back Squats - 10x70kg , 10x80kg , 10x90kg , 8x100kg , 6x110kg

Front Squats - 10x60kg , 10x70kg , 10x80kg

Lunges - 4 x 10x36kg (each leg)

Romanian DL from step - 3 x 10x70kg

Smith Machine Calf Raises from step - 4 x 15x70kg


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Thursday - 19/02/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*Chest + Biceps:*

Dumbbell Bench Press - 4 x 10x42kg

Incline Hammerstrength Chest Press - 12x40kg , 12x50kg , 12x60kg , 10x65kg , 10x70kg

High Cable Crossover - 3 x 12x25kg , 2 x 12x30kg

Hammerstrength Chest Press - 2 x 15x65kg

Standing Biceps Dumbbell Curls - 4 x 12x16kg

Standing Biceps Cable Curls - 4 x MAXx35g

Concentration curls - 2 x 12x10kg

Cardio - 40 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Friday - 20/02/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*
Back + Traps + Triceps:*

Wide Grip Pull-ups - 4xMAX

Super-set x 4:

- Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown Behind the Neck - 4 x 12x40kg

- Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown - 4 x 12x50kg

Wide Grip Seated Cable Rows - 4 x 10x65kg

Bent over barbell rows - 4 x 10x70kg

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown - 4 x 12x75kg (30 sec rest)

Shrugs with bar - 4 x 15x100kg (30 sec rest)

Skull Crushers - 3 x 12x40kg

Super-set x 3:

- Triceps Extensions (rope) - 10x30kg , 10x35kg , 10x40kg

- Bend Over Cable Extension (rope) - 12x30kg , 12x35kg , 12x40kg

Triceps Extensions (bar) - 2 x MAXx50kg

Cardio - 40 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Monday - 23/02/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*Shoulders + Triceps:*

Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 12x24kg , 2 x 12x26kg , 10x28kg

Super-set x4:

- Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 4 x 12x18kg

- Front Plate Raise - 4 x 12x15kg

Bent Over Low-Pulley Side Lateral - 4 x 12x15kg

Machine Shoulder Press - 2 x 12x80kg , 12x90kg

Skull Crushers - 3 x 12x40kg

Super-set x 4:

- Triceps Extensions (rope) - 4 x 10x35kg

- Bend Over Cable Extension (rope) - 4 x 12x35kg

Triceps Extensions (bar) - 3 x MAXx50kg

Cardio - 40 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Wednesday - 25/02/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*Legs:*

Back Squats - 2 x 10x70kg , 10x80kg , 10x90kg , 8x100kg

Front Squats - 10x60kg , 10x70kg , 10x80kg

Lunges - 4 x 10x36kg (each leg)

Romanian DL from step - 3 x 10x70kg

Smith Machine Calf Raises from step - 4 x 15x70kg

Cardio - 40 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Thursday - 26/02/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*
*

*Chest + Biceps:*

Dumbbell Bench Press - 4 x 10x38kg

Incline Hammerstrength Chest Press - 3 x 12x50kg , 2 x 10x60kg

High Cable Crossover - 4 x 12x25kg

Chest Dips - 2 x 12xBW

Standing Biceps Dumbbell Curls - 3 x 10x18kg

Standing Biceps Cable Curls - 3 x MAXx40g

Concentration curls - 4 x 10x14kg

Cardio - 40 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Sunday - 01/03/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*Back + Traps:*

Wide Grip Pull-ups - 4xMAX

Super-set x 3:

- Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown Behind the Neck - 3 x 10x40kg

- Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown - 3 x 10x50kg

Seated Cable Rows with T-bar - 12x50kg , 12x57,5kg , 12x65kg , 10x72,5kg

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown - 3 x 12x82,5kg , drop: 10x75kg+10x60kg+10x45kg

Super-set x3:

- Hammerstrength Iso Rows (wide) - 3 x 10x90kg

- Hammerstrength Iso Rows (close grip) - 3 x 10x90kg

Shrugs with bar - 20x70kg , 20x90kg , 15x110kg , 12x120kg , 20x80kg

Hyperextensions - 3 x 12xBW

Cardio - 40 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Monday - 02/03/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*
Shoulders + Triceps:*

Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 12x24kg , 12x28kg , 12x30kg , 10x32kg

Super-set x4:

- Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 4 x 12x18kg

- Front Plate Raise - 4 x 12x15kg

Bent Over Lateral Raise - 4 x 12x18kg

Machine Shoulder Press - 12x70kg , 12x90kg , 10x110kg

Skull Crushers - 2 x 12x40kg , 2 x 10x45kg

Super-set x 4:

- Triceps Extensions (rope) - 4 x 12x35kg

- Bend Over Cable Extension (rope) - 4 x 12x35kg

Triceps Extensions (bar) - 2 x MAXx50kg

Cardio - 40 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Tuesday - 03/03/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*Legs:*

Back Squats - 2 x 10x80kg , 8x100kg , 6x110kg

Front Squats - 10x60kg , 2 x 10x70kg

Lunges - 4 x 8x40kg (each leg)

Lying Leg Curls - 12x40kg , 12x45kg , 12x50kg , 10x55kg

Leg Press - 3 x 12x140kg

Seated Calf Raises - 4 x 15x40kg


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Wednesday - 04/03/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*
Chest + Biceps:*

Dumbbell Bench Press - 2 x 10x38kg , 8x42kg , 7x46kg

Incline Machine Chest Press - 12x57,5kg , 12x65kg , 12x72,5kg

Super-set:

- Incline Machine Chest Press - 3 x 10x57,5kg

- Machine Flyes - 3 x 10x70kg

High Cable Crossover - 2 x 12x25kg , 12x30kg

Incline Hammerstrenght Chest Press - 12x40kg , 12x50kg , MAXx60kg

Standing Biceps Dumbbell Curls - 4 x 12x18kg

Standing Biceps Cable Curls - 3 x MAXx50g

Concentration curls - 2 x 10x14kg

Cardio - 40 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Thursday - 05/03/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*
*

*Back + Traps:*

Deadlifts - 8x120kg , 8x130kg , 6x140kg , 5x140kg

Super-set x 3:

- Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown Behind the Neck - 3 x 12x45kg

- Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown - 3 x 12x57,5kg

Seated Cable Rows with T-bar - 12x65kg , 10x72,5kg , 10x80kg

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown - 2 x 12x75kg , 12x82,5kg , 12x90kg , drop: 10x82,5kg+10x60kg+10x45kg

Super-set x3:

- Hammerstrength Iso Rows (wide) - 3 x 10x80kg

- Hammerstrength Iso Rows (close grip) - 3 x 10x80kg

Shrugs with bar - 20x70kg , 15x110kg , 12x130kg , 15x110kg , 20x90kg

Hyperextensions - 3 x 12xBW

New cycle just started:

Test Prop - 100mg eod

Test Enan - 250mg e5d

NPP - 150mg eod

Diet:

P: 200g

C: 400g

F: 45g

Will be upping carbs in few weeks but basicaly we aim for lean bulk so I dont look like ****ing pig again.

So time to grow some muscles


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

Morning form check:

Weight: 92kg

Measurements:

waist - 82cm

chest - 105cm

arm - 40cm

quad - 63cm

View attachment 167386


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Saturday - 08/03/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*Shoulders + Triceps:*

Hammerstrenght Shoulder Press - 12x80kg , 12x90kg , 12x100kg , 10x110kg

Super-set x3:

- Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 3 x 12x18kg

- Front Plate Raise - 3 x 12x15kg

Bent Over Lower Pulley Lateral Raise - 4 x 12x15kg

Machine Shoulder Press - 12x75kg , 12x82,5kg , 12x90kg

Triceps Extensions (bar) - 2 x 12x45kg , 1210x50kg , 12x55kg

Super-set x 4:

- Triceps Extensions (rope) - 4 x 10x35kg

- Bend Over Cable Extension (rope) - 4 x 10x45kg


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Sunday - 09/03/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*Chest + Biceps:*

Bench Press - 12x70kg , 12x80kg , 10x90kg , 8x100kg

Super-set:

- Incline Hammerstrenght Chest Press - 4 x 12x50kg

- High Cable Crossover - 4 x 12x25kg

Super-set:

- Incline Machine Chest Press - 3 x 10x75kg

- Machine Flyes - 3 x 10x70kg

Machine Chest Press - 3 x MAXx80kg

Standing Biceps Dumbbell Curls - 4 x 12x18kg

Standing Biceps Cable Curls - 3 x MAXx50g

Concentration curls - 2 x 10x14kg

Cardio - 40 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Monday - 09/03/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*Back + Traps:*

Wide Grip Pull-ups - 4xMAX

Super-set:

- Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown - 4 x 12x65kg

- Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown Behind the Neck - 4 x 10x40kg

Deadlifts - 4 x 8x120kg

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown - 3 x 12x82,5kg

Super-set:

- Hammerstrength Iso Rows (wide) - 2 x 10x70kg

- Hammerstrength Iso Rows (close grip) - 2 x 10x70kg

Shrugs with bar - 4 x 15x100kg

Hyperextensions - 3 x 12xBW

Cardio - 40 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Wednesday - 11/03/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*Shoulders + Triceps:*

Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 12x26kg , 12x28kg , 12x32kg , 10x34kg

Super-set:

- Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 4 x 12x18kg

- Front Plate Raise - 4 x 12x15kg

Bent Over Lower Pulley Lateral Raise - 4 x 12x15kg

Machine Shoulder Press - 12x82,5kg , 12x90kg , 10x97,5kg

Skull Cruskers - 4 x 12x45kg

Super-set x 4:

- Triceps Extensions (rope) - 4 x 12x35kg

- Bend Over Cable Extension (rope) - 4 x 12x45kg

Triceps Extensions (bar) - 2 x MAXx55kg

Cardio - 30 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Thursday - 12/03/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*Legs:*

Back Squats - 3 x 12x70kg , 10x80kg , 10x90kg , 8x100kg , 6x110kg

Front Squats - 2 x 10x60kg , 10x70kg

Lunges - 3 x 8x36kg (each leg)

Lying Leg Curls - 12x40kg , 12x45kg , 12x50kg , 10x55kg

Seated Calf Raises - 4 x 15x40kg


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Friday - 13/03/2015 - Reverse Diet*

Had just 45 minutes for weights and then cardio so done classic chest/bic, lower weights, concentrating on feeling a muscle. Pumped to the ****ing limits after that, may try it more often 

*Chest + Biceps:*

Dumbbell Bench Press - 12x32kg , 12x34kg , 12x36kg , 10x38kg

Incline Hammerstrenght Chest Press - 12x50kg , 12x60kg , 12x65kg , 12x70kg

High Cable Crossover - 2 x 12x25kg , 12x30kg

Low Cable Corssover - 3 x 12x20kg

Standing Biceps Dumbbell Curls - 4 x 12x18kg

Standing Biceps Cable Curls with rope - 4 x MAXx40g

Standing Biceps Cable Curls with bar - 2 x MAXx50g

Cardio - 40 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Monday - 16/03/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*Back + Traps:*

Wide Grip Pull-ups - 4xMAX

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown - 2 x 12x65kg , 12x72,5kg , 12x80kg , 12x87,5kg

Super-set:

- Hammerstrength Iso Rows (wide) - 3 x 10x80kg

- Hammerstrength Iso Rows (close grip) - 3 x 10x80kg

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown - 3 x 15x75kg , 12x82,5kg , 12x90kg

Bent Over Rows - 3 x 12x60kg

Hyperextensions - 3 x 12xBW

Shrugs with bar - 20x80kg , 15x110kg , 12x120kg , 10x130kg , MAXx90kg

Cardio - 40 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Tuesday - 17/03/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*Shoulders + Triceps:*

Hammerstrenght Shoulder Press - 15x80kg , 2 x 12x90kg , 8x110kg

Super-set:

- Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 4 x 12x18kg

- Front Plate Raise - 4 x 12x15kg

Bent Over Lower Pulley Lateral Raise - 4 x 12x15kg

Super-set:

- Standing Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 2 x 10x16kg

- Bent Over Lateral Raise - 2 x 10x16kg

Super-set:

- Triceps Extensions (rope) - 4 x 12x35kg

- Bend Over Cable Extension (rope) - 4 x 12x45kg

Triceps Extensions (bar) - 3 x MAXx45kg

Super-set:

- Skull Crushers - 2 x 10x35kg

- Narrow Grip Bench Press - 2 x 12x35kg

Cardio - 40 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Wednesday - 18/03/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*Legs:*

Back Squats - 10x90kg , 2 x 8x100kg , 8x110kg

Seated Leg Extensions - 4 x MAXx40kg

Lunges - 2 x 8x30kg , 2 x 8x35kg (each leg)

Lying Leg Curls - 15x40kg , 12x45kg , 12x50kg , 10x55kg

Calf Raises - 5 x MAXx30kg


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Friday - 20/03/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*Chest + Biceps:*

Dumbbell Bench Press - 2 x 12x34kg , 10x38kg , 9x42kg , 7x46kg

Super-set:

- Incline Hammerstrenght Chest Press - 3 x 12x50kg

- High Cable Crossover - 3 x 12x25kg

Low Cable Corssover - 3 x 12x20kg

Incline Hammerstrenght Chest Press - 2 x MAXx70kg , MAXx90kg

Standing Biceps Dumbbell Curls - 3 x 10x18kg

Standing Biceps Cable Curls with bar - 5 x MAXx50g

Cardio - 40 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Saturday - 21/03/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*
*

*Back + Traps:*

Wide Grip Pull-ups - 4xMAX

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown - 12x65kg , 12x72,5kg , 12x80kg , 12x87,5kg , 10x95kg

Seated Cable Rows - 12x65kg , 2 x 12x72,5kg , 12x80kg

Super-set:

- Hammerstrength Iso Rows (wide) - 12x80kg

- Hammerstrength Iso Rows (close grip) - 12x80kg

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown - 15x75kg , 12x82,5kg , 12x90kg

Hyperextensions - 3 x 12xBW

Shrugs with bar - 20x80kg , 15x110kg , 12x120kg , 10x130kg , 8x140kg

Cardio - 40 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Sunday - 22/03/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*Shoulders + Triceps:*

Hammerstrenght Shoulder Press - 15x80kg , 2 x 12x90kg , 10x100kg , 8x110kg

Super-set:

- Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 4 x 12x18kg

- Front Plate Raise - 4 x 12x15kg

Bent Over Lower Pulley Lateral Raise - 3 x 12x15kg , 10x20kg

Machine Shoulder Press - 2 x 12x90kg

Super-set:

- Triceps Extensions (rope) - 4 x 12x35kg

- Bend Over Cable Extension (rope) - 4 x 12x45kg

Triceps Extensions (bar) - 4 x MAXx50kg

Cardio - 40 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Monday - 23/03/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*Chest + Biceps:*

Dumbbell Bench Press - 12x36kg , 12x40kg , 10x44kg , 9x48kg , 8x50kg

Low Cable Crossover - 12x25kg , 12x30kg

Cable Crossover - 12x35kg , 12x40kg , 12x45kg , 12x50kg

High Cable Crossover - 12x50kg , 12x60kg

Incline Hammerstrenght Chest Press - 2 x MAXx70kg , MAXx90kg

Standing Biceps Dumbbell Curls - 4 x 10x18kg

Standing Biceps Cable Curls with bar - 5 x MAXx50g

Preacher Dumbbell Curls - 3 x 12x16kg

Cardio - 40 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Wednesday - 25/03/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*Back + Biceps:*

Wide Grip Pull-ups - 4xMAX

One-Arm Dumbbell Rows - 2 x 12x34kg , 10x38kg , 8x42kg

Super-set:

- Bent Over Narrow Under-grip Barbell Row - 4 x 12x50kg

- Wide Grip Seated Cable Rows - 4 x 12x50kg

Giant-set:

- Hammerstrength Iso Rows (wide) - 4 x 10x60kg

- Hammerstrength Iso Rows (middle) - 4 x 10x60kg

- Hammerstrength Iso Rows (close grip) - 4 x 10x60kg

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown - 3 x 12x90kg

Cable Curls - 15x40kg , 12x45kg , 2 x 12x50kg , 10x55kg

Hyperextensions (bodyweight) - 4 x MAX

Cardio - 40 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Thursday - 26/03/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*
Shoulders + Traps:*

Dumbbell Shoulder Press - 12x26kg , 12x28kg , 12x30kg , 11x32kf , 10x34kg

Giant-set:

- Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 3 x 12x16kg

- Front Plate Raise - 3 x 10x20kg

- Standing Military Press - 3 x 10x20kg

Reverse Machine Flyes - 12x50kg , 12x57,5kg , 12x65kg , 10x72,5kg

Super-set:

- Upright Barbell Row - 3 x 10x35kg

- Face Pulls - 3 x 12x40kg

Bent Over Low-Pulley Side Lateral - 4 x 21x10kg

Shrugs with Bar (narrow grip) - 4 x MAXx120kg

Hammerstrength Shrugs (wide grip) - 4 x MAXx140kg

Cardio - 40 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Monday - 30/03/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*Chest + Triceps:*

Dumbbell Bench Press - 12x38kg , 2 x 10x42kg , 8x46kg

Super-set:

- Incline Dumbbell Chest Press - 3 x 10x28kg , drop: 10x28kg+10x18kg

- Incline Dumbbell Flyes - 3 x 12x14kg , drop: 12x14kg+12x8kg

Super-set:

- Low Cable Corssover - 3 x 12x40kg

- Narrow Dumbbell Chest Press - 3 x 10x18kg

Incline Hammerstrenght Chest Press - MAXx70kg , MAXx80kg , MAXx90kg

Chest Dips - 4xMAX

Super-set:

- Triceps Extensions (rope) - 4 x 12x30kg

- Bend Over Cable Extension (rope) - 4 x 12x40kg

Cardio - 40 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Tuesday - 31/03/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*Back + Biceps:*

Wide Grip Pull-ups - 4xMAX

One-Arm Dumbbell Rows - 12x34kg , 10x36kg , 10x38kg , 8x40kg

Super-set:

- Bent Over Narrow Under-grip Barbell Row - 4 x 12x50kg

- Wide Grip Seated Cable Rows - 4 x 12x50kg

Giant-set:

- Hammerstrength Iso Rows (wide) - 4 x 10x60kg

- Hammerstrength Iso Rows (middle) - 4 x 10x60kg

- Hammerstrength Iso Rows (close grip) - 4 x 10x60kg

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown - 3 x 12x90kg

Cable Curls - 15x40kg , 12x45kg , 2 x 12x50kg , 10x55kg

Hyperextensions (bodyweight) - 4 x MAX


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Thursday - 02/04/2015 - Reverse Diet*

*Shoulders + Traps:*

Machine Shoulder Press - 12x60kg , 12x65kg , 2 x 12x70kg

Giant-set:

- Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 3 x 10x16kg

- Front Plate Raise - 3 x 10x20kg

- Standing Military Press - 3 x 10x22,5kg

Reverse Machine Flyes - 4 x 12x35kg

Super-set:

- Upright Barbell Row - 3 x 10x40kg

- Face Pulls - 3 x 12x30kg

Bent Over Low-Pulley Side Lateral - 3 x 21x10kg

Shrugs with Bar (narrow grip) - 3 x MAXx90kg

Shrugs with Bar (wide grip) - 3 x MAXx70kg


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Friday - 10/04/2015*

*Chest + Triceps:*

Dumbbell Bench Press - 12x30kg , 2 x 10x34kg , 10x38kg

Super-set:

- Incline Dumbbell Chest Press - 3 x 10x26kg

- Incline Dumbbell Flyes - 3 x 10x14kg

Low Cable Crossover - 3 x 12x20kg

High Cable Crossover - 3 x 12x25kg

Incline Hammerstrenght Chest Press - 3 x MAXx70kg

Chest Dips - 3xMAX

Super-set:

- Triceps Extensions (rope) - 4 x 10x30kg

- Bend Over Cable Extension (rope) - 4 x 10x40kg

Cardio - 20 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Saturday - 11/04/2015*

*Back + Biceps:*

Wide Grip Pull-ups - 4xMAX

One-Arm Dumbbell Rows - 12x30kg , 2 x 10x34kg , 10x38kg

Wide Grip Seated Cable Rows - 12x50kg , 12x57,5kg , 12x65kg , 11x72,5kg

Giant-set:

- Bent Over Narrow Under-grip Barbell Row - 2 x 10x40kg

- T-Bar Row with Handle - 2 x 10x40kg

- Bent Over Wide Barbell Row - 2 x 10x40kg

Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown - 3 x MAXx70kg

Cable Curls - 15x40kg , 12x45kg , 2 x 12x50kg , 10x55kg

Hyperextensions (bodyweight) - 3 x MAX

Cardio - 20 min


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

*Sunday - 12/04/2015*

*
Shoulders + Traps:*

Machine Shoulder Press - 12x60kg , 12x65kg , 12x70kg , 10x75kg

Giant-set:

- Dumbbell Lateral Raise - 3 x 10x16kg

- Front Plate Raise - 3 x 10x20kg

- Standing Military Press - 3 x 10x22,5kg

Reverse Machine Flyes - 4 x 12x40kg

Super-set:

- Upright Barbell Row - 3 x 10x40kg

- Face Pulls - 3 x 12x30kg

Bent Over Low-Pulley Side Lateral - 2 x 21x10kg

Shrugs with Bar (narrow grip) - 4 x MAXx100kg

Shrugs with Bar (wide grip) - 3 x MAXx110kg

Cardio - 20 min


----------

